# Do you need hazmat for hauling / spraying liquids?



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Do you need a hazmat license for hauling spraying liquids? I'm in Pa. I know it's the same thing as rock salt, but in a liquid form. But if it's spilled you can't just scoop and sweep it up. I can't find any info on it.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

No, but depending on the size of the tank you could require a tanker endorsement. I do not know the size that would put you over.


----------



## golfcar (Nov 2, 2011)

Over 26,000 lbs would require a CDL and tanker license I believe, and that is national


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

golfcar;1388936 said:


> Over 26,000 lbs would require a CDL and tanker license I believe, and that is national


Depends on the size of the tank. The CDL yes, not necessarily on the tanker part.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Anybody know who I would call to find out? State Police? DEP (Department of Environmental Protection) ? Drivers License Center?


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was told you need a tanker endorsement for 500 gallons in NJ. But I must say there seem to be a different set of laws around here when it's snowing.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it might also depend if the tank is permanently mounted to truck verses a skid tank.
Been a while since i took test.Definitely don't need hazmat/placards.May need to carry
msds though.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

If i remember correct. It's 500 gallons and over 26,001 gvw will requier an tanker indorsment to your CDL. As for under 500 gallons and 26,001 you need nothing mostly due to the fact you will be over weight. I know an f550 with a flat bed and a 450 gallon tank of water takes it to just under GVW. Yes i know there are the 25,999 gvw trucks out there with 1000 gallon tanks but that' the law.
As for hazmat salt water is not listed as any plac requiered load. Just a word of caution mark the tank as water/salt water only, so if you have a bad day and it starts leaking your local fd will not call in the dep and so on for an unknown product leaking( i have been to a few from leaking salt water at the firehouse). over 500 gallons you will need a load doucment of proof of product of some kind/MSDS sheet.


----------



## rock18201 (May 30, 2008)

ok let's clear this up. if the vehicle weight is over 26000 lbs you need a CDL if the product you are transporting is less then 1000 gallons you do not need a tanker endorcement or HAZMAT unless it is a hazarodous substance. however if you are transporting 990 gallon on a chevy 3500 you will get your ass handed to you. because you cannot go over the truck weight.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

rock18201;1392387 said:


> ok let's clear this up. if the vehicle weight is over 26000 lbs you need a CDL if the product you are transporting is less then 1000 gallons you do not need a tanker endorcement or HAZMAT unless it is a hazarodous substance. however if you are transporting 990 gallon on a chevy 3500 you will get your ass handed to you. because you cannot go over the truck weight.


i beleive the gallon amount varies state by state


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Well Im in michigan....
I weigh about 17,500 when full 
TECHNIcALLY if i got pulled over a cop could ask to see my weight ticket/ have weigh master come. If they do im screwed!! 
i also should carry a msds sheet but i dont... Just to show that its NOT hazardous! 

NO HAZARDOUS TICKET IS Required! Dont be stupid. Dont put a 700 gallon tank in a pickup. Remember liquid is about 10 pounds a gallon!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

rock18201;1392387 said:


> ok let's clear this up. if the vehicle weight is over 26000 lbs you need a CDL if the product you are transporting is less then 1000 gallons you do not need a tanker endorcement or HAZMAT unless it is a hazarodous substance. however if you are transporting 990 gallon on a chevy 3500 you will get your ass handed to you. because you cannot go over the truck weight.


Thumbs Up



WingPlow;1392429 said:


> i beleive the gallon amount varies state by state


Proof?



rcn971;1392227 said:


> I was told you need a tanker endorsement for 500 gallons in NJ. But I must say there seem to be a different set of laws around here when it's snowing.


I could be wrong as well, but I think this is something set by the Fed, not state to state. And 1,000 gallons is the limit.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

If you put 990 gallons of de icer at roughly 11lbs per gallon in a Chevy 3500 you prolly shouldn't even be allowed to have a drivers license at all.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Liquid calcium chloride is 11.86lbs per gal

Straight water is 8.35lbs per gal...I assume salty water is somewhere inbetween.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

terrapro;1394715 said:


> Liquid calcium chloride is 11.86lbs per gal
> 
> Straight water is 8.35lbs per gal...I assume salty water is somewhere inbetween.


Well i think im getting deal when we go to suburban landscape supply. They sell the liquid for .34 cents a gallon/10 pounds.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Plow man Foster;1394724 said:


> Well i think im getting deal when we go to suburban landscape supply. They sell the liquid for .34 cents a gallon/10 pounds.


Is that salt brine or calcium chloride? If LCC that is a good price, I pay around $.59 per gal or $.05per lb.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

terrapro;1394733 said:


> Is that salt brine or calcium chloride? If LCC that is a good price, I pay around $.59 per gal or $.05per lb.


LCC 
We mix it with some brine since LCC "Doesnt freeze."


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

What percentages of each do you have your mix?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

DodgeBlizzard;1395247 said:


> What percentages of each do you have your mix?


To be honest with you i dont know what the percentages of "stuff" that is in our brine but i do know we add like 12% of LCC to it after it comes out of the tanker. I'll have to find the msds sheet out for the specs. Its good stuff!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Plow man Foster;1395316 said:


> To be honest with you i dont know what the percentages of "stuff" that is in our brine but i do know we add like 12% of LCC to it after it comes out of the tanker. I'll have to find the msds sheet out for the specs. Its good stuff!


So 88/12 ? What the H--- kind of number is that? Just had to out do me? :laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Kubota 8540;1395410 said:


> So 88/12 ? What the H--- kind of number is that? Just had to out do me? :laughing:


lol i hear its a range between 10 and 12% of LCC! right now its 88/12
i only go with it because it works and my buddy is the regional manager for this operation


----------

